# Pyrex/glass container for small tupperdor instead of plastic?



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm just getting into the hobby and looking for a small tupperdor for about 25 cigars, which should be plenty. I smoke 1-2 a week, so 25 cigars lasts me a long time starting out, so I don't need anything too big. I also want to be able to tuck it away so I don't want anything too big. I was thinking of going with a BPA-free plastic container but couldn't find one in a good size, other than for a traveler. 
So my question is, is glass as good as tupperware/plastic or is plastic more desirable over glass for reasons?

Also, I was planning on getting something that would fit a a cedar cigar tray inside. Will one of the spanish cigar trays be enough cedar in the box, or will more be needed? I plan to use the Boveda packets.

Thanks to everyone, I'm really looking forward to this experience,
Hawk


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

don't think to hard. Just get a plain ol tupperware.

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Sq...160717&sr=8-16&keywords=rubbermaid+tupperware

or this

http://www.amazon.com/Sistema-101-O...1_17?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1439161471&sr=1-17

that will fit 20-30 sticks easy. Most you need is some cedar sheets and since its a tupperware just needs to be aired out a couple times a week.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tupperware is the most consistent type of humidor when it comes to storage...it's every bit as good as a wood humidor and sometimes better. I have wood humidors that cost into the mid $500's so when one compares how well tupperware/wood store cigars I'll choose tupperware every time even though I love my wood humidors. Why spend $500 when you can get a 2.5 gallon size for $10 at Walmart for tupperware? Why get it this size? Because you will expand your storage capacity over time and all you need to do is put some cedar into your tupperware or use the box it came into....use bovedas or KL or Beads as the media agent to regulate RH.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Glass is fine as long as it has a good sealing lid. Boveda work great. Whatever cedar is fine, but not even needed. Like Shemp said, don't over think it... Good luck.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> I'm just getting into the hobby and looking for a small tupperdor for about 25 cigars, which should be plenty.


I remember when I told myself this. Whatever you think is the perfect size for you, double it. I tried to keep it on the small side and have had to upgrade my tupperdor twice in a few months, and it's already looking like its going to need another upgrade. Unless you're impervious to the Slippery Slope, and dont intend on resting any cigars, I'd go bigger than you think you need.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. I think I found all the parts I need. I'm going with plastic as it seems to be the right size to put a few cigar trays in there to keep things organized.

Really appreciate the help. Can't wait to stock it with some sticks, and start sharing them with my friends.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep I can confirm what they are saying about getting it bigger than you think. Being a casual smoker (1-2 p/week) I bought the Boveda small humidor 20 Robustos or 12 Churchill size and in two months have completely outgrown it :clap2: A few loose sticks here some there, a couple of 5 pack and I'm overflowing. So now I also keep a small tupidor on the side for the ones that are going to sit for a bit before being smoked. I also have a couple of sheets of cedar my lining the bottom of both, it gives it such a nice aroma when you open them.
@Shemp75 I know I should air them a couple of times a week just wondering for how long, I've been keeping them open for a few minutes only but should it be longer? thanks


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nagatron and JDom58 
Thanks guys, I do have a hard time on the slopes. Anything worth doing is worth overdoing right?
The setup I'm planning on should hold a hundo comfortably, so I have plenty of room for creep.
Our big "party supply store" has a real nice humidor. I'll have to stop by there in the next few weeks and pick out a few and might as well grab a few bottle of good bourbon while I'm there.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

JDom58 said:


> @Shemp75 I know I should air them a couple of times a week just wondering for how long, I've been keeping them open for a few minutes only but should it be longer? thanks


no need for keeping it open for minutes. take the lid off fan the tupperware and close it up. you just want what ever build up of RH to disperse quickly. For small tupperwares i always say go as dry an RH as possible (62% is perfect) because again. its a tupperware that will not allow air transfer as much as say a cooler so you want to keep the RH as low as possible to confront large spikes of RH.

And i was thinking about your question on using a Glassware type thing forgive as i get all Bill Nye the Science guy on you but wouldn't Glass heat up due to its surroundings?Say a hot room/under sunlight? I may be wrong since i destroyed quite a few brain cells from booze and weed back in the day ( actually 3 days ago).


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Glass insulates waaaay better than thin plastic. If you can afford glass Tupperware then go with that. 

I air out my tupperdors only once every few months when I check on the sticks. Don't see much need, the air doesn't get "bad" or anything. Some sticks stored in glass tubos don't get aired out until they're smoked years after packaging and they're just fine.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Glass pyrex will do the job just as effectively....but the cost becomes part of the equation and is more expensive than tupperware. RubberMaid is a good product because the lid creates a better seal...that's why it's one of the major brands out there...not saying other products aren't any good but at least with RM you know that the plastic is thick enough. I haven't used glass before and one thing I think would be of benefit is seeing clearly the hygro you have inside...plastic tends to obscure it a bit.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> Glass insulates waaaay better than thin plastic. If you can afford glass Tupperware then go with that.


Compared to what? a Pot roast?? dude we talking about cigars not grandma's Tuna and buscuit Casserole.

How many Glass tupperwares you seeing in the "Show me your stash" thread?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Shemp75 said:


> Compared to what? a Pot roast?? dude we talking about cigars not grandma's Tuna and buscuit Casserole.
> 
> How many Glass tupperwares you seeing in the "Show me your stash" thread?


He can do what he wants. Go have another drink or smoke more weed. You're nasty when you're sober.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Shemp75 said:


> Compared to what? a Pot roast?? dude we talking about cigars not grandma's Tuna and buscuit Casserole.
> 
> How many Glass tupperwares you seeing in the "Show me your stash" thread?


Derp derp


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

NormH3 said:


> You're nasty when you're sober.


first off relax and ease up on the tip. If your not involve why open your mouth? feel tougher/ more important now?

I get that the site wants to "baby" in the new guys but really saying Glass will insulate better compared to tupperware regarding cigars is idiotic. theres absolutely no difference.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Glass pyrex will do the job just as effectively....but the cost becomes part of the equation and is more expensive than tupperware. RubberMaid is a good product because the lid creates a better seal...that's why it's one of the major brands out there...not saying other products aren't any good but at least with RM you know that the plastic is thick enough. I haven't used glass before and one thing I think would be of benefit is seeing clearly the hygro you have inside...plastic tends to obscure it a bit.


Yup, I'd need seven $20 glass ones to replace my current plastic ones. Looked into it but can't justify the expense. But the glass will buffer temp swings better than the cheap plastic ones I have and I lurrrve the seal of the lids on the glass. I bet a single Boveda 65 could last for years in one of those.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Bizumpy said:


> But the glass will buffer temp swings better than the cheap plastic ones I have


For temperature insulation, I pack all my tupperdors in a styrofoam cooler. I've had no thoughts of changing to glass tupperdors, but kind of like you said, to buy 7 20 dollar tupperdors, you could instead just buy a wine cooler and roll with the big boys.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree with the guys who said "get it bigger than you think". First I wanted to buy a 150ct humidor but I realized there are so many cigars I want to buy in bulk. So I figured that I need more space. So I got the biggest tupperware container I could get which was 70 liters/73quart. I made it airtight with weather strips. I'm using KL as a humidifier source and the RH is on 67/68 percent since the first day I made this tupperdor.

In this case insulation really doesn't matter, as they are air tight. Insulation would be important if you want to deal with certain temperatures but room temps are fine so a tupperware container is fine.



Negatron said:


> For temperature insulation, I pack all my tupperdors in a styrofoam cooler. I've had no thoughts of changing to glass tupperdors, but kind of like you said, to buy 7 20 dollar tupperdors, you could instead just buy a wine cooler and roll with the big boys.


If you go big you always could get a 60/70/140 liters tupperware container they ain't expensive. I bought a 70l container for 12 euros.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

How funny I should come across this thread. I JUST opened my Tupperdore to rotate my cigars (still in their cellophane), and the air was very moist and wet, and smelled beautiful. I've only got 10 cigars in there right now.

I made a thread about my Tupperdore just about a month ago. You can check it out here for ideas (complete with pictures):

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/344922-my-new-tupperdore.html

The RH on my Caliber IV Hygrometer had been reading solidly at 66 and 67% RH for the past couple of days. I had my windows open until just about an hour ago, and it's 65 degrees outside. But, what I didn't know, is that the air outside is 81% humidity. That could explain why the RH inside my tupperdore was a bit high.

For the record, I use a Sistema 7-liter rectangular Klip It bin. I was skeptical at first about it, but I've grown to love it. It works perfectly.

Good luck with your tupperdore!


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice post Jade. That is the same container I'm planning on using. Nice to see a visual.


----------

